# Stripping MC Cable



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Bx Snips


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hacksaw.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

side cutters


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Tin snips.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

When I did MC (it was only BX here) hacksaw, dikes, tinsnips (aviation snips) and in a pinch Kleins.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Hacksaw.


Still living out the 1960's?


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

Dikes...(diagonals) even when I do have a Roto Split...


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> Still living out the 1960's?


Have not touched BX since the mid 70's. Well other than to move it out of my way.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Crack it, cut it, throw it into the connector. Repeat. 

I'll use my BX cutters (preferred) or ***** (normally) and if I'm lacking either my linesmans. If using my linesmans I find it to be quicker if I'm cutting with the jacket corrugations and not against them, a neater edge that doesn't need to be reworked before the connector goes on.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

a set of ***** for the al mc cable. Roto cutter for stripping the old bx.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Dikes. 

Used a roto splitter once in 1982. Wasn't worth carrying another big assed tool.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

220/221 said:


> Dikes.
> 
> Used a roto splitter once in 1982. Wasn't worth carrying another big assed tool.


If you have one or two terminations, I agree. We recently did a lighting upgrade that required literally hundreds and hundreds of strips per floor. There were 8 floors. I had better not see anybody wasting time with dikes.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Take your hack saw and cut diagonally across the ribs at a 45 degree angle. Be careful not to go too deep and then just twist the MC off.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I can do it with a hack saw as quick as with roto splits if I have space to work.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I've tried the ***** and it was not as fast as a Rotosplit.. turn the handle and your done..

You set it and forget it.. not sharp edges sticking out.. the jacket is AL.. not exactly labor intensive..

I would bet guys who wear tool pouches use the Roto and guys who use pants pockets for tools use everything else.. :no::no:


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I bought bx snips years ago thinking that I could get as fast with them as roto-spliters. Never happened. The bx snips do make nice industrial scissors though. I am probably faster with a hack saw than with the snips. I just cant stand the way roto-splits catch on the studs when hanging from my apron when I am roughing.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I can do it with a hack saw as quick as with roto splits if I have space to work.


I could use a file if I had the time.. :laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

B4T said:


> I've tried the ***** and it was not as fast as a Rotosplit.. turn the handle and your done..
> :



I refuse to believe you use something that fancy and new.:laughing::blink::laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

brian john said:


> I refuse to believe you use something that fancy and new.:laughing::blink::laughing:


One of the first tools I bought after slicing open my finger using a hack saw..

The old steel BX was a bitch to cut unless you used cable cutters..

At the time.. I was doing a new house and that was code for that town..


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

brian john said:


> I refuse to believe you use something that fancy and new.:laughing::blink::laughing:


This is his multimeter


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

B4T said:


> One of the first tools I bought after slicing open my finger using a hack saw..
> 
> The old steel BX was a bitch to cut unless you used cable cutters..
> 
> At the time.. I was doing a new house and that was code for that town..


I found for new employees (helpers apprentices) the rotosplit made them instant experts cutting BX where the hacksaw took a while.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

BBQ said:


> This is his multimeter
> ​




Nice​


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

brian john said:


> Nice


Check this out, I bet you buy something........ 

http://phoenix.backpage.com/ToolsForSale/70-2-vintage-electrical-test-equipment-in-cases/17236267


----------

